# Lost flame



## bdbssb (Dec 21, 2019)

Been seeing a few of these questions, just wanted to add my situation and see if I’m ok. I lost flame in my pellet smoker during an overnight smoke. I’m doing a 5 and 6lb pork butt. Looking at my temp chart the internal temperature maxed at around 5:10 am at 190. I woke up at 6:00am and found the grill had a flame error. My chart hit a low of 120 before I had it up and running again. Being it was nearly done anyway am I still safe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2019)

Yep your good to go.
Al


----------



## bdbssb (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you for the reply. 
Ok was thinking so. Wanted to be “safe”. I’ve done multiple cooks never had this happen, guess I better dump using both probes for internal temp and use the air temp prob like your “suppose” to do.
On another note, I tried cheating by buying a couple of welding blankets instead of buying an actual blanket made for the grill. I have a camp chef dxl, any chances the blanket could have caused an issue?  First use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't see how the welding blankets would interfere with the flame, but I don't own a pellet grill & really don't know anything about them. All I know is your food is safe to eat! Maybe someone with your grill will chime in.
Al


----------



## mike243 (Dec 21, 2019)

I use a moving blanket all the time never been a problem


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 21, 2019)

If something like this happens again, (it's usually a bigger deal when cooking with charcoal), move your meat into a 250° oven while you allow your smoker time to get back up to temp and for the smoke to settle down a bit.


----------



## bdbssb (Jan 1, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I use a moving blanket all the time never been a problem



Doing another smoke, blanket wasn’t an issue. This time. Ty for the info.


----------



## bdbssb (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok ty for the idea. It’s a pellet smoker so it doesn’t take too much time to get to temp. I’m using an air temp probe this time. Never had the issue until last smoke, guess I was too confident.


thirdeye said:


> If something like this happens again, (it's usually a bigger deal when cooking with charcoal), move your meat into a 250° oven while you allow your smoker time to get back up to temp and for the smoke to settle down a bit.


----------

